# P.Diddy wants to be the first Black James Bond!



## Gambitz (Dec 13, 2008)

Despite widespread acclaim for Daniel Craig’s interpretation of James Bond, there are always going to be the hopeful actors and celebrities that want to be the next 007—whether jokingly or for real.

According to Stuff.co.nz, rap star P. Diddy has revealed himself to be one of those hopefuls, expressing his wish to become the first black James Bond in an audition tape of sorts available to view at YouTube.

Reportedly spending more than $750,000 on the video, which he also uses to promote his new I Am King fragrance, P. Diddy says: ‘I would like to also announce that this is my audition tape for the next James Bond. I feel like I am best suited to be the next James Bond.’

‘I’ve been out there getting my hustle on in Hollywood—I just landed a role on CSI: Miami. We have a black president and it’s time for there to be a black Bond.’

Dedicating his new fragrance to Barack Obama, Muhammad Ali, Martin Luther King and ‘all you men out there who take care of [their] families’, P. Diddy adds ‘I’m a real fan of Obama because I like his political ideas. And I think it’s the right moment for a black James Bond. If we can have a black US President, I think we might have reached the moment for a new kind of 007.’

‘I think the role could easily be played by a black actor, because the character created by Ian Fleming in the 50s has undergone a great deal of evolution and continues to be updated.’

An unidentified source added: ‘He has already sent the audition tape to Bond executives.’


His audition tape:
[YOUTUBE]
Interview with Conan:
Conan: I read that you wanna be the first black James Bond in the movies. Is that true?

Diddy: Yes. Definitely.

Conan: Change the name?

Diddy: Yes. It's a new time. We're taking the Bond imprint of what he stood for, but we gon' remix it. My name's gonna be Robert Ground.

Conan: So instead if saying: "Bond, James Bond." You're gonna say: "Ground, Robert Ground."

Diddy: Robert Ground. It's serious. I'm about to announce the deal next week.

Conan: Is Ground gonna be from England or is he gonna be from America?

Diddy: He gon' be from Harlem. It's America baby! This is our turn!

Conan: Is he gonna have Martinis?

Diddy: Everything. He's gonna be a younger version of Bond.

Conan: When are we gonna see this?

Diddy: It should be out in the next 20 months or so.

Conan: He's gonna be cool. Is he gonna need a side kick?

Diddy: He's gonna have a whole ensemble. It's gonna be a new way to tell it. It's gonna be edgier.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh lord here we go.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 14, 2008)

It's bad enough that bastard ruined an amazing Zeppelin song, now this asswipe wants to tarnish James Bond?

Will Smith said he was going to be president back years ago, did that happen?


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 14, 2008)

Could there be a black James Bond? Possibly, a Black Man in britain as a spy sounds really good.

Would it be good? Sure. Perhaps it could be an american black man as 007 as the plot as perhaps its some kind of investigation that occurs in New York or something ( maybe he is offered the job via that old lady for some reason).

Could it be played by P. Diddy? Absolutely not.

I like the idea of a black bond, but definitely not being played by P.Diddy, if anything, Will Smith would be better.


----------



## Koi (Dec 14, 2008)

> ‘I’ve been out there getting my hustle on in Hollywood—I just landed a role on CSI: Miami. We have a black president and it’s time for there to be a black Bond.’


He.. doesn't know that Bond is _English_ in origin, does he?


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2008)

Let's see....

Puff Daddy:
Finds a talented person
Makes use of talented persons art to become famous themselves
Talented person is killed
Puff Daddy blows up as his own artist, starting with a single meant to celebrate talented persons life.

Puff Daddy is trash


Sounds like some espionage type shit to me. Maybe he could be a total tool douchebag villain? Either way, Bond films blow now anyways.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 14, 2008)

If there's going to be a black James Bond, and there won't, he's going to be British.


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2008)

Graham Aker said:


> If there's going to be a black James Bond, and there won't, he's going to be British.



There's always... 



Heh heh, yeeeahhhh


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 14, 2008)

Why do the blacks(well, some of them but they're really loud) always feel likes they need to stick a hand into whatever the whites are doing? Some deserves a praise(like Obama) while some is just . Black James Bond? That's like asking for a white Muhammad Ali. You never hear a chinese or indian demanding a James Bond of their ethnic, do you?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not surprised, that guy has an ego bigger than Bond himself.


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 14, 2008)

stop diddy......


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 14, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> Why do the blacks(well, some of them but they're really loud) always feel likes they need to stick a hand into whatever the whites are doing? Some deserves a praise(like Obama) while some is just . Black James Bond? That's like asking for a white Muhammad Ali. You never hear a chinese or indian demanding a James Bond of their ethnic, do you?



I don't even want to get into that...


But anyway, to the subject matter, Mr. Diddy has been saying this since "The World is Not Enough". It's highly annoying. He can't rap well, can't act his way out of a paper bag, and his colon smells like 10 year old ass cheese on top of rancid raccoon meat. 

Now if he would suggest a young black actor that has actual acting ability...that is British or can do a damn good accent then I might accept his retarded ramblings.

This guy is so out of touch with reality. One of his videos is him complaining about the gas prices and how he now has to fly commercial because it costs too much to fuel is private jet.


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 14, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> *Why do the blacks(well, some of them but they're really loud) always feel likes they need to stick a hand into whatever the whites are doing?* Some deserves a praise(like Obama) while some is just . Black James Bond? That's like asking for a white Muhammad Ali. You never hear a chinese or indian demanding a James Bond of their ethnic, do you?



lolwut?
Who exactly are these "blacks" you speak of? What exactly does "the need to stick a hand into whatever the whites are doing" mean?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 14, 2008)

^o lord here we go again, look its cool in Boondocks which is a commentary on social situation when they did the whole black jesus, plus the fact he was from the middle east (and though he was more than likely semite, arab looking) it possible he could have been black, i dont really too much about kingpin either - MDC is the man, and kingpin honestly is no more than a third rate villian anyway. But Bond is clearly a white character, there is no ambiguity, hes become iconic, etc. etc. Just leave it be, at this rate next we have black batman, black superman, and then why not lets have a black George w. bush. Take a cue from Paul Mooney (of Chapelle show fame) regarding his commentary on tom hanks.

although if it were to happen, it should either be some unknown brit, or somebody like Denzel, someone whose versatile, and can pull of that kind of badass like in Man on Fire, yet look so smooth doing it. Jamie Foxx, also wants the role, hed be better than diddy, but i still dont feel hes the right choice.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Dec 14, 2008)

Unbelievable... 
I don't like the idea of a black Bond in the first place, and when that black man is P. Diddy it get's ten times worse.

What the hell was that crappy video supposed to be anyway?
Surely not an audition tape, that's for sure.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 14, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^o lord here we go again, look its cool in Boondocks which is a commentary on social situation when they did the whole black jesus, plus the fact he was from the middle east (and though he was more than likely semite, arab looking) it possible he could have been black, i dont really too much about kingpin either - MDC is the man, and kingpin honestly is no more than a third rate villian anyway. But Bond is clearly a white character, there is no ambiguity, hes become iconic, etc. etc. Just leave it be, at this rate next we have black batman, black superman, and then why not lets have a black George w. bush. Take a cue from Paul Mooney (of Chapelle show fame) regarding his commentary on tom hanks.
> 
> although if it were to happen, it should either be some unknown brit, or somebody like Denzel, someone whose versatile, and can pull of that kind of badass like in Man on Fire, yet look so smooth doing it. Jamie Foxx, also wants the role, hed be better than diddy, but i still dont feel hes the right choice.



u r so smrt. has my babies pl0x


----------



## Adonis (Dec 14, 2008)

The only exception I'd make to the Bond is white rule is Idris Elba. Even then...

I'm mean half the Bond fanbase deemed the franchise ruined forever because Craig had blond hair for fuck's sake.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2008)

lol, a black Bond will still have to be british.

I've seen P. Diddy act, and it's not pretty.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 14, 2008)

well I mean it doesn't really matter to me if there is a black James Bond or not. but don't f'ing change his name and his origins. what is that? I mean cmon that would just be stupid.


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 14, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^o lord here we go again, look its cool in Boondocks which is a commentary on social situation when they did the whole black jesus, plus the fact he was from the middle east (and though he was more than likely semite, arab looking) it possible he could have been black, i dont really too much about kingpin either - MDC is the man, and kingpin honestly is no more than a third rate villian anyway. But Bond is clearly a white character, there is no ambiguity, hes become iconic, etc. etc. Just leave it be, at this rate next we have black batman, black superman, and then why not lets have a black George w. bush. Take a cue from Paul Mooney (of Chapelle show fame) regarding his commentary on tom hanks.
> 
> although if it were to happen, it should either be some unknown brit, or somebody like Denzel, someone whose versatile, and can pull of that kind of badass like in Man on Fire, yet look so smooth doing it. Jamie Foxx, also wants the role, hed be better than diddy, but i still dont feel hes the right choice.



wtf?
1.) The whole Black Jesus thing started way, waaaaayyy before the Boondocks. *WAY BEFORE*.
2.)wtf does Michael Clarke Duncan and the kingpin have to do with anything? Do know of any decent acts who are 6'6 300+ pounds? White, Yellow, Green or Black?
3.)How the fuck this these transition into a Black George Bush?

Why is this whole "black James Bond" such a big deal. Its not like this is the first time Hollywood wanted to rape a character, the only difference being some rich rapper was the one who came up with the idea and no one is listening.
Enough with "dey turk yer jerbs" type mindset.


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> wtf?
> 1.) The whole Black Jesus thing started way, waaaaayyy before the Boondocks. *WAY BEFORE*.
> 2.)wtf does Michael Clarke Duncan and the kingpin have to do with anything? Do know of any decent acts who are 6'6 300+ pounds? White, Yellow, Green or Black?
> 3.)How the fuck this these transition into a Black George Bush?
> ...





You're actually not reading what he said at all.

MCD played Kingpin, a traditionally white character. He said nothing negative about it.

He's saying that "people" who could have been (if they even existed ) black, and that's fine, it's fine to say there was a black jebus.

What he means is that real people who are of a known color, shouldn't be played by another race. 

I.e, If someone made a movie about Eddie Murphy' life, and cast a super pale red hair dude to play Eddie. It would be horribly inaccurate, and pretty much just silly.

Fictional characters are fine for another race to play, as they are FICTIONAL.

I.e, Robert Downey Jr in Tropic Thunder, or Dave Chapelle  playing a white news reporter.



Don't let your own ignorance blind you 

BTW, if a white man did play a real black person in a movie, black people would shit bricks. A lot of blacks flipped over Robery D. in Tropic Thunder. Imagine him playing Tupac, or Martin L King...

Of course this can be reversed, and this was his entire point.

Black people shouldn't play a non-fiction white person

White people shouldn't play a non-fiction black person

Etc Etc


----------



## ez (Dec 14, 2008)

oh this is just silly.

i can't see him as a bond. at all. not with his acting capability...


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 14, 2008)

i'm not bothered that someone wnts to be the first black jame bond, that's not the problem...

it's not even bad if they're american. just put on a "british'' accent.

just NOT  P.Diddy. that's crazy. he doesn't look like a bond. and i'm sure he can't act. plus he's already too well known etc as a rappper. it won't seem lke james bond with him.

i would rather a new actor. a guy not really well kown, but who can still pull off being a black james bond.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 14, 2008)

Such an ego, it's beautiful.


----------



## Serp (Dec 14, 2008)

P.Diddy, black James Bond


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2008)

the first black bond is gonna be me


----------



## Dan (Dec 14, 2008)

He said this like 2/3 years ago. I remember when he first said it.

I thought nothing of it.

First black James Bond should be Will Smith.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm still a little disheveled over Blond Bond. Fuck this. Bond is a white guy with dark hair. STOP RAPING MY CHILDHOOD!


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2008)

This can't be serious.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2008)

I couldn't watch more than a minute of that self worshiping twit that P Shitty, go away, fuck off, noone cares, and stay the fuck away from Bond.



> He said this like 2/3 years ago. I remember when he first said it.



I remember the shitty interview, it went something along the lines of him wanting to run on top of building and jump off helicopters, all these rappers wanna be actors like Will Smith, yet they don't get it, Will Smith's a great actor, you people are deluded morons.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2008)

He's so full of himself.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm surprised he's deluded enough in thinking that Hollywood would actually consider him for the role.


----------



## Koi (Dec 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I'm not surprised, that guy has an ego bigger than Bond himself.



I agree.  I'm just shocked it's Diddy and not Kanye who's making this fuss.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2008)

It's supposed to be an audition tape, but he didn't, even once, show his acting capabilities. It looked more like a crappy movie than an audition tape.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2008)

He just wants to walk out of a building, play poker and be surrounded by women, this guys got some sort of complex where he needs to continuiously prove he's got it all, I guess its probably becuase he built his fortune on two dead peoples graves.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2008)

Basically, that's what he does right now. He just wants to flaunt it off on the big screen.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 14, 2008)

This explains his new ad I saw on tv. 

James Bond for a youtube project or some shit. But no James Bond for the big screen.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 14, 2008)

The title of this thread actually made me laugh out loud. And Robert Ground...oh lawl.


----------



## Trolli (Dec 14, 2008)

P DIddy wants to be alot of things......that dont mean he got to tryout for them...he need to stop for he end up with a hernia


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 14, 2008)

But can he do parkour? That is the question.


----------



## Trolli (Dec 14, 2008)

Ohh i seen Diddy breakin' in TimeSquare the other day


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 14, 2008)

_You've seen James Bond before, but never like this.
Probably because this is a completely different character.
Who needs action or a story, we just need a man to walk around in slow motion, exiting vehicles in slow motion, and stare off into the distance with a blank face.

Oh, and we get a giant cock to play him.

Me._


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 15, 2008)

can this guy get...explosive diarrhea or something. Fuckin...


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 15, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> Why do the blacks(well, some of them but they're really loud) always feel likes they need to stick a hand into whatever the whites are doing? Some deserves a praise(like Obama) while some is just . Black James Bond? That's like asking for a white Muhammad Ali. You never hear a chinese or indian demanding a James Bond of their ethnic, do you?





There are a billion knock offs of popular franchises like Bond in countries like India and China with all ethnic casts.

James Bond is a fictional character, the movies are not bio-flicks there is nothing wrong with using an actor with a different skin color as long as they are talented enough to play the role. 


Diddy shouldn't do it though, can't act and he doesn't even come off as a guy with tons of swag like Bond should if he's in super spy, lady killer mode. I can't wait for the BET Blackbuster special "Jim Loan"


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2008)

To me, what makes a Bond Bond is attitude. Hair color, race or sex(lol, kind of kidding on this...although a female Bond would be interesting) don't matter.


----------



## Seany (Dec 15, 2008)

What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 15, 2008)

What shit is this. The guy is seriously not right in the head. Bond is white, not black. Thats the character, and its not a matter of if the world is ready for a black bond or not, because the Bond character is white, and will always be white. 

He should create his own movie if he wants to play a spy so much, coz it will essentially be Bond. Knowing his ego he will be a womanizing alcohol drinking suave character who shoots people- which is what Bond does anyways- just dont call it Bond.

I dont want a black Bond, same way as I dont want a white Blade, or an asian batman. Dont fuck with the characters, beacuse thats what ruins shit in Hollywood nowadays.


----------



## Trolli (Dec 15, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> Why do the blacks(well, some of them but they're really loud) always feel likes they need to stick a hand into whatever the whites are doing? Some deserves a praise(like Obama) while some is just . Black James Bond? That's like asking for a white Muhammad Ali. You never hear a chinese or indian demanding a James Bond of their ethnic, do you?



thats actually a very racist thing. even though the idea of P.Diddy and Bond is stupid, why shouldnt blacks be able to do what whites are doing. Its not the White mans cookie jar......its everbody........if you want to blame something, blame the media for making you see like that........after all more than 80% of films in America star all cacasians.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2008)

What would compel Diddy to feel the need to be the next Jame Bond?


----------



## Seany (Dec 15, 2008)

^ I guess he thinks having a penis gives him the right to be James Bond?


----------



## Fig Tree (Dec 15, 2008)

> Despite widespread acclaim for Daniel Craig’s interpretation of James Bond


 Fuck him as bond. 

But Diddy can do his thing, does not seem like he's really trying to be bond but just wants to have some gadgets or something.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> What would compel Diddy to feel the need to be the next Jame Bond?



You'd think he'd want to be Batman, you know since all Diddy cares about is money from high grossing films?

lol, that would be dreadful.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 15, 2008)

taye diggs has already won that .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2008)

> But Diddy can do his thing



Which is what? He has no skills.



> , does not seem like he's really trying to be bond but just wants to have some gadgets or something.



He said he wants to be bond straight out.



> You'd think he'd want to be Batman, you know since all Diddy cares about is money from high grossing films?



Oh god don't give him ideas..... does anyone even like Diddy enough to go watch a movie he murders with his offensively bad acting skills?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 15, 2008)

who is p.diddy ?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2008)

*Are you...*

^serious?



Shogun said:


> taye diggs has already won that .



kidding me?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, lots of unintentionally racism.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2008)

^Sentence was gramatically and socially incorrect.



> Due to his inability to tie a bow tie he will forgo the tuxedo.



lol wut?


----------



## Para (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't care if Bond's black or not, as not as he's not American :/ I mean seriously...


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 17, 2008)

ugh...P.Diddy as Bond? come on...

I don't care if they have a black Bond, as long as he is still from England and IS NOT P. Diddy.


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 17, 2008)

Knox said:


> You're actually not reading what he said at all.
> 
> MCD played Kingpin, a traditionally white character. He said nothing negative about it.
> 
> ...


Wtf is this shit?

You didnt give a reason at all. You're explaining why a *real life* person shouldnt be portrayed in a movie as a race other than their own........which I agree with for the most part.

But thenyou talk about a black man playing a "traditionally" white *fictional* character (Kingpin), calling it wrong......and then talk about a religious figure who's "traditionally" white by the majority of the world and say its okay to think of him as black.
After which you say "Fictional characters are fine for another race to play, as they are FICTIONAL."
Then you end with the whole "non fictional race" thing


WTF does this have to do with "black people are always trying to do what white ppl are doing" or James Bond (a fictional character) being played by a black man will lead to a Black George Bush bioepic?


----------



## Leona101 (Dec 17, 2008)

Knox said:


> Of course this can be reversed, and this was his entire point.
> 
> Black people shouldn't play a non-fiction white person
> 
> ...



Alright. Save the part where James Bond is not a real person. I mean, sure, he's Ian Flemming's Gary-Stu, but the franchise has departed pretty radically from the original books at times that it isn't law that Bond HAS to be white. He was originally supposed to be English, but after Sean Connery impressed the author so much, his backstory was actually rewritten to include Scottish origin. 

So this is not a character set in stone.

The bigger problem facing Diddy is the fact that he seems to want nothing to do with the James Bond franchise. For a start, he wants to be "Robert Ground" (lol) and he doesn't want to be English, he wants to be American. At that point it stops being James Bond and becomes a black version of the Bourne movies. 

So why beat around the bush and say he wants to play James Bond when he clearly doesn't?


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 18, 2008)

PDiddy is just too loud and out of control to be a secret agent. He can't sneak in anywhere. He has to make a flashy entrance.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 18, 2008)

I coulda sworn Diddy was joking when he said this. He did a commercial for his new cologne, in which he had on a bond suit, hung with beatiful women, and was driving a jet ski, which led people to say that he wants to be bond. Diddy is a good actor(he was great in raisin in the sun), but he cannot pull of bond.


----------



## isanon (Dec 19, 2008)

someone need some emergency lead therapy


----------



## Nakor (Dec 21, 2008)

shit! did you all see him riding that jet ski!?! with mad skillz like that he should totally be james bond.

he didn't even act in it at all. just looked at women and rode a helicopter and jet ski. how is this an audition video?


----------

